# طريقة ربط مخارج الثرموستات



## وسيم اللامي (5 أغسطس 2009)

من الاسئلة المهمة والمفيدة هي كم مخرج في الثرموستات واين يتم توصيل هذه المخارج ارجو مناقشة الموضوع وكتابة المعلومات


----------



## komaher (6 أغسطس 2009)

يعني في أنواع كثيرة للتيرموستات
انت قصدك ترموستات ماذا 
هناك ترموستات الفانكويل ، البراد ، المكيف 
الرجاء تحديد المطلوب


----------



## وسيم اللامي (6 أغسطس 2009)

الثرموستات الخاصة fcu او ahu


----------



## مكاوى مكاوى س س (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الدوائر للثرموستات


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ وسيم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91166.html


----------



## mottohotto (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا ثيرموستات ahu و fcu واحد الفرق فى الفالفات two way , three way ,منه نوعان 
الاول two way valve 
الثانى three way valve 
اما ثيرموستات fcu فهو دائما يكون two way valve 
تنقسم هذه الانواع من حيث الحركه الخاصه بفتح و غلق الصمام حيث يوجد نوعان 
الاول فتح كامل عند ارتفاع درجه الحراره 
اغلاق كامل عن انخفاض درجه الحراره و تحقيق الدرجه المطلوبه 
النوع الثانى هو الفتح و الغلق بشكل تدريجى نسبى من 10 الى 100 % حسب الحمل و يطلق عليه modulating 
و كل هذه الانواع بها موتور مركب على صندوق تروس و حركتهم شمال و يمين او اعلى و اسفل 
بالنسبه للتوصيل و المخارج و إلى أين توصل الاطراف الخاصه بهم 
يوجد بكل ماتور روزته بها ثلاث اطراف رئيسيه و الرابع للتأريض للحمايه 
الطرف الاول و هو فولت يأتى مباشره من بعد محول الكهرباء حيث هذه النوعيه لا تعمل على التيار المتغير 220 فولت بل تعمل على تيار مستمر 12 فولت و هناك من يعمل على 20 فولت مستمر و هناك من يعمل على 24 فولت مستمر و طبعا هذا الفولت تحول بعد مروره على دائره التوحيد الموجوده بكارته اليكرونيه صغيره داخل هذا الماتور كل حسب مواصفات المصنع المهم ان الطرف الاول يأتى مباشره من المحول الى الروزته و الطرف الثانى يدخل على الثيرموستات اللذى هو عباره عن نقطه واحده و لكن مقطوعه او مغلقه حسب درجه الحراره المظبوطه مسبقا و منها الى ريلاى به نقاط ثلاث نقاط نقطه من هذا الثيرموستات و يأخذ الاشاره من البالب إما بفتح الماتور لتمرير المياه الى الملف او اغلاق الماتور لمنع مرور المياه خارج الملف حيث يظل الملف ممتلئ بالمياه الباره و تبدا بالارتفاع فى درجه حرارتها نتيجه مرور هواء على الملف من الحيز المرد تكييفه و بعد مرور وقت لا يتعدى خمسه دقائق يبدأ هذا الهواء بالارتفاع فيرفع درجه حراره المياه فيشعر الثيرموستات بهذا التغيير فى الظبط فيبدا بغلق النقطه ليغذى ملف الماتور فيفتح فيمر الماء من الملف ليخرج الى الشيلر ليبدأ تبريده و يمر فى المضخه ثم الى الوحده مره اخرى و هكذا 
هناك نقاط اخرى فى علبه الثيرموستات و هى خاصه بسرعات المراوح و هى فى الغالب ثلاث سرعات و لكن الاطراف من الداخل تكون اربع حيث هناك ريشه تأخذ كهرباء و تمر على هذه السرعات باليد لتغلق دائره السرعه المختاره فيدور المحرك بالسرعه المختاره اذا هناك سته اطراف فى الثيرموستات منهم اربعه لسرعه الماتور الخاص بتحريك الهواء 
و اثنان للثيرموستات يخرجان الى ريلاى ثم الى ماتور الفالف الذى يفتح او يغلق المياه عن الملف 
هناك انواع حديثه بها شاشات ديجيتال ذات وظائف عديده و هى وظيفه الادخال الانالوج و الاخراج الديجيتال الاهم هو قبل توصيل الثيرموستات ان تتبع تعليمات الكاتالوج و توصيل الاطراف و ان تكون ملم برموز الكهرباء لمعرفه الاغلاق الطبيعى و الفتح الطبيعى و العكس حتى توصل الثيرموستات كما ينبغى و الاهم لا تحفظ و لكن تفهم 
شكرا


----------

